# This is sad :(



## Andrew P.C. (Feb 12, 2007)

This is really disappointing...  

http://www.sharperiron.org/showthread.php?t=4810


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 12, 2007)

I thought the responses to the O.P. addressed positively the issue of satisfaction, without getting too far into a Calvinist-Arminian question. They were forcing the poster back to the Bible, to deal with its statements.


----------



## caddy (Feb 12, 2007)

She doesn't appear as _open_ as she is to try to interject her views. This does not strike me as being _open._

Odd that I was just reading about Anne Hutchinson a bit ago too...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_Hutchinson


----------



## turmeric (Feb 12, 2007)

Who is this person we're discussing?


----------

